# Und noch eine Echolot-Suche: Side-Scan oder Quadra-Beam?



## gehawe (8. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

Jetzt habe ich jede Menge einschlägige Threads gelesen, aber trotzdem steige ich nicht ganz durch. |kopfkrat

Aufgabenstellung: Nahe unserem Ferienhaus in Schweden ist der Solgen, darauf fische ich regelmäßig. Der See ist ca. 12km lang und 3 - 20m tief. Es gibt dort einige tiefere Gräben, die auf der Gemeide-Tiefenkarte nur ungenügend eingezeichnet sind.|bigeyes

Ich will auf Zander schleppen und an den richtigen Stellen dann mit Gummifisch mein Glück versuchen. Es gibt auch recht große Hechte und Barsche dort. Wegen der tieferen Gräben will ich ein GPS dabei haben. Wegen der Schlepperei auch eine Geschwindigkeitsanzeige.

Ein älteres Echolot habe ich schon. Das kann aber wenig mehr als die Tiefe und ein paar Sicheln anzeigen. Wenn dann ein paar Sicheln da sind, weiß ich immer noch nicht, wo die Fische nun genau stehen.#d

Jetzt war ich beim freundlichen Händler um die Ecke. Er empfielt ein Hummingbird 788CI oder ein 798ci.

Das Quadra-Beam kann wohl einen größeren Umkreis anzeigen, das Side-Scan zeigt mir zumindest mal die Seite, auf der der Fisch steht. Zumindest habe ich es so verstanden.

Ich bin zwar nicht reich, aber meine anglerischen Fähigkeiten sind meinen finanziellen Fähigkeiten doch deutlich unterlegen. Daher will ich lieber ein vernünftiges Teil, als eine halbe Lösung.

Kann es sein, dass die Technik gerade erst mit dem Side-Scan anfängt? Macht es Sinn, da noch etwas zu warten?|uhoh:

Könnt Ihr mir da etwas empfehlen? Ich bin für alle Tips dankbar, gerne auch für Artikel im Netz oder in Angelzeitungen.

Viele Grüße|wavey:

Gerhard


----------



## Heiko112 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Und noch eine Echolot-Suche: Side-Scan oder Quadra-Beam?*

Ich beantworte mal deine Überschrift.

Side Imaging ist schon besser als Quadrabeam.

Aber wenn du Side Imaging hast, kannst du auch auf Quadrabeam umstellen.


Ich suche größere Flächen mit Side Imaging ab. Wenn ich diese dann beangel, stelle ich auf quadra um, da man für Side Imaging ja "fahrt" machen muss.


----------



## 4er-Mepps (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Und noch eine Echolot-Suche: Side-Scan oder Quadra-Beam?*



gehawe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Jetzt habe ich jede Menge einschlägige Threads gelesen, aber trotzdem steige ich nicht ganz durch. |kopfkrat
> 
> ...




Hallo Gerhard!

Ich würde Dir "mein Setup" empfehlen. 
Sprich ein HB 898c SI und zusätzlich einen Laptop mit Dr. Depth. Damit kann man riesen Spaß haben, natürlich auch sehr schöne und recht genaue Karten erstellen! 
Hier kann man was lesen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3454219#post3454219http://www.drdepth.se/features.php?l=gb

Hier steht wie man Karten erstellt, das "Live Mapping" ist aber meiner Meinung nach noch etwas besser und einfacher...

http://www.uli-beyer.com/de/monstertechnik/boot/112-tiefenkartenerstellung-mit-drdepth

Ich glaube nicht das "warten" viel bringt... Ich sage mal: "Übung macht den Meister!" "Echoloten" muss man lernen!
Ich habe viel geübt... Wenn Du wartest kannst du später anfangen...  Ach so, für Angeln gilt das genauso. 

Wenn du Probleme oder Fragen hast dann schreib einfach...
Ich helfe wenn ich kann!
Wo kommst du her? Evtl. kannst Du es Dir direkt auf dem Wasser ansehen...

Grüße!
4er-Mepps


----------



## gehawe (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Und noch eine Echolot-Suche: Side-Scan oder Quadra-Beam?*

Hallo Heiko und 4er-Mepps,

Danke für die Tipps!
Das hilft sehr.

Dann werde ich mal den Familien-Finanzminister vorbereiten. Das HB898C SI kostet ja so wie ich sehen kann, gute 2.000 Euronen.

Das mit Dr. Depth liest sich prima. Allerdings stimmt mich der Kommentar über den Zeitverbrauch bei größeren Gewässern etwas nachdenklich.

Da der Solgen recht groß ist, wird eine genaue Gewässerkartenerstellung fast nicht möglich werden. Hier mal ein Link vom See, leider nur auf Schwedisch. Ich bin mehr auf der westlichen Seite unterwegs (falls Ihr die Tiefenkarten abrufen wollt).

http://www.eksjo.se/kultur_fritid/friluftsliv/fiskeguiden/sjoear/solgen

Leider bin ich in der Stuttgarter-Gegend zuhause, ist also ein ganzes Stück weg von Euch.

Wenn Ihr mal nach Süd-Schweden kommt, lasst es mich wissen.

Gruß

Gerhard


----------



## 4er-Mepps (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Und noch eine Echolot-Suche: Side-Scan oder Quadra-Beam?*

Hallo Gerhard!

Du kannst ja nach und nach die Tiefenkarte erstellen. Wenn Du grob Bescheid weißt dann fährst Du gezielt die Stellen an die interessant aussehen. Wenn Du über diese mal eine Stunde pro 20.000m² abfährst dann hast Du schon sehr genaue Karten für diesen Bereich. Beim "Live Mapping" sieht man ja direkt wo es interessant aussieht während man gleichzeitig mit dem "SI" ja auch einiges sieht. Du hast dann zwei Displays übereinander, eins mit Dr.Depth-Karte und eins mit "SI" oder was du einstellst.
Wenn Du günstig einkaufst kostet dich alles inkl. Batterie, Ladegerät, Laptop, Dr. Depth, der Verkapelung usw. ca. 2500 €.
Wenn Du ein 898 kaufen möchtest dann ruf bei Thomas Schlageter an, auch wenn man bei ihm mehr zahlt als in den USA oder so, der Service und die Informationen sind einiges wert!

Bei Fragen schreib einfach!
Grüße!#h


----------



## l889 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Und noch eine Echolot-Suche: Side-Scan oder Quadra-Beam?*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Ich suche größere Flächen mit Side Imaging ab. Wenn ich diese dann beangel, stelle ich auf quadra um, da man für Side Imaging ja "fahrt" machen muss.



Hört sich interessant an, hab ich noch nie ausprobiert.... Was ist bei Quadrabeam anders als beim normalen Echo sieht man da eine größere Fläche?

Ich denke mal, dass Quadrabeam auch bei 798SI HD geht... oder?

Gruß!
John


----------

